# The Batman (2021)



## AsPika2219 (Feb 16, 2020)

Actor Robert Pattinson is now.... BATMAN!

First Look Trailer



Release date:- March 4, 2022 (USA)

Trailer (Thanks Veho)



Update:- Release date changed!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2020)

I have no words, sorry.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't mind Pattinson, I've seen him in other movies and he can act. I'm worried about what they do with the rest of the movie. I hope they don't waste the first hour on yet another retelling of his origin story. 

Some set photos have leaked.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2020)

They are filming this about 10 mins away from my home in glasgow. This news story about it made me laugh considering it rains every day here https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.gl...s/batman-crew-bring-rain-machine-17799796.amp


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)

Well I have nothing against Pattinson as an actor, actually.
I just kind of dislike the remake / reboot of a remake / reboot loop.

There was the Robocops, Spidermans, Fantastic Fours ... now this.
Guess we will see in the year 2021.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> They are filming this about 10 mins away from my home in glasgow. This news story about it made me laugh considering it rains every day here https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.gl...s/batman-crew-bring-rain-machine-17799796.amp


Looks like Glasgow wasn't _moist _enough


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks like the new Batmobile is a muscle car.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 1, 2020)

I wished they would have made a stand alone film with Ben Affleck as Batman, he really suited the role.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2020)

Trailer oop: 


​


----------



## MasterJ360 (Aug 31, 2020)

They wanted a younger Batman so Robert fit the bill. Went from Vampire to Batman pretty interesting


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

​


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 18, 2021)

Happy to see that the Riddler is finally coming back to film but I am still uncertain on what angle they are trying to do here, if we are still doing edgy/angry chain-smoker Bale Batman or if we are doing something different. From the trailer it does not give me the best hope we are seeing a different batman unfortunately. 

I guess I will have to keep a close eye on this and see what happens, DC's movies have not really interested me in _many _years. Probably since the 90's honestly. As campy/over the top they were it just was more entertaining to watch than seeing everyone trying to come off as serious/intimidating every goddamn time and just coming off being boring in turn.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

This hasn't released yet? How come we're finishing 2021, and we have trailers from 2020?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> This hasn't released yet? How come we're finishing 2021, and we have trailers from 2020?


If I were a betting man, 2020 was the equivalent of pouring dish-washing liquid into a car engine and seeing what happens. Everything got fucked/delayed because of that year, and we are still not out of its fuckery yet.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> If I were a betting man, 2020 was the equivalent of pouring dish-washing liquid into a car engine and seeing what happens. Everything got fucked/delayed because of that year, and we are still not out of its fuckery yet.


It's confusing because recently one if my sisters (actually was yesterday) mentioned that Keaton was going to be Batman once again. So


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It's confusing because recently one if my sisters (actually was yesterday) mentioned that Keaton was going to be Batman once again. So


Yes, but not in this movie, in the new Flash movie. Batmen everywhere.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2021)

​
Hey diddle diddle, the cat and the Riddler... something something.


----------

